
Writing APIs with Lumen: A Hands on Guide to Writing API Services with PHP - paulredmond
https://leanpub.com/lumen-apis/c/4qSwCg2KmysJ
======
paulredmond
I am the author of this book.

I have been using a combination of Laravel and Lumen to write applications and
I've published a book about writing APIs with Lumen. The book uses test-driven
development throughout and would be a good introductory read.

The link provides a discount of $5 over the next 48 hours.

~~~
jjjensen
What level of experience with PHP should one have to get the most out of this
book?

~~~
paulredmond
I'd say Intermediate level developers. Advanced developers that haven't
written Laravel or Lumen APIs can benefit.

I've geared the book towards the bigger PHP audience on purpose because I have
found an amazing productivity boost in using Laravel for web apps and Lumen
for APIs. The workflow is the same.

By itself, Lumen provides a solid developer experience with database
migrations, the Eloquent ORM (optional) and service providers.

I have found a huge productivity boost in using Laravel + Lumen as my go-to
development toolkit for APIs since I don't have to switch mindsets when
writing APIs vs web applications.

Those who write Laravel

